# I found a cure (not a diet, medication)



## DevilOnMyBack

So Im cured.

I got an MRI done and the found minimal inflammation in my ileum. My G.I. didnt want to give me anything because there wasnt much. However with persistance and good reasoning I got him to give me the medication for what they would give someone who had Inflammatory Bowel Disease. He gave me Entocort, 3mg tablets 3 times at once daily. First three weeks nothing really happened, but this fourth week on it I have been smell free. AND I MEAN SMELL FUCKING FREE. No ifs ands or buts.

I used to get reasonable results with dieting. Now I can eat whatever I want, and can NOT FUCKING SMELL. May I stress that enough?

Again, I take 9mg of Entocort daily. I do not smell the slightest bit anymore.

I highly suggest taking the time to see if you can make something happen or try to convince a G.I. to give you one, where I live healthcare is free so if you have that option, abuse it. For those who don't, maybe you can try to invest in it, because, it feels really f!cking good to smell like nothing.

ask away, ill be more active with this.


----------



## lisahermes

Hey there,
That's amazing! Congratulations! I envy you sooo much! Good for you for getting to the bottom of it! So where exactly did you get the MRI? Your Anus?
What were your symptoms before this cure- did you have fecal bad breath as well? Did you have a fecal body odor or just leaky gas?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

I got it done on my entire intestinal region, so both my large and small intestines.

My symptoms were that I smelled like shit, so fecal body odor. my breath was fine, as long as I kept it clean.

And yeah, ive been through two years of testing and trying to figure this isht out. Its so relieving. its finally over.

Im 16 years old and I found an answer, i just worked my ass off for it. Im sure you guys will find one, just have to be persistant, and not let it get the better of you.



lisahermes said:


> Hey there,
> That's amazing! Congratulations! I envy you sooo much! Good for you for getting to the bottom of it! So where exactly did you get the MRI? Your Anus?
> What were your symptoms before this cure- did you have fecal bad breath as well? Did you have a fecal body odor or just l


----------



## iambeautiful

Hi DOB,

Glad to know you are doing ok with the drugs was watching out to see the outcome. I wanted to ask how long you will have to take the drug even as your symptoms have improved. I did an Ultrasound and was told everything was normal I may have to do a MRI just to confirm again at least to get a reason for the doctor to prescribe the drug . Did you ever get an Ultrasound


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Well ill be feathered off the drug in the next 4 weeks, we agreed to a term with the drugs, followed by a term without them to see if the drugs itself fixed whatever my problem might be. If I start smelling again off the drugs then I imagine I will be on the drugs for a very long time.

And no I have never gotten an ultrasound, Ive done many things, but not an ultrasound.


----------



## iambeautiful

Hi DOB,

Thanks for the response. Do let us know how you feel in the next couple of weeks. Its possible the cause of leaky gas is due to an inflammation of either the intestine or colon as I seem to find people getting relief after taking either a steriod or anti inflammatory drug

Cheers


----------



## Nakir22

Are they capsules or enemas? and how many hours apart do you take them?


----------



## dashrendar

DevilOnMyBack said:


> So Im cured.
> 
> I got an MRI done and the found minimal inflammation in my ileum. My G.I. didnt want to give me anything because there wasnt much. However with persistance and good reasoning I got him to give me the medication for what they would give someone who had Inflammatory Bowel Disease. He gave me Entocort, 3mg tablets 3 times at once daily. First three weeks nothing really happened, but this fourth week on it I have been smell free. AND I MEAN SMELL FUCKING FREE. No ifs ands or buts.
> 
> I used to get reasonable results with dieting. Now I can eat whatever I want, and can NOT FUCKING SMELL. May I stress that enough?
> 
> Again, I take 9mg of Entocort daily. I do not smell the slightest bit anymore.
> 
> I highly suggest taking the time to see if you can make something happen or try to convince a G.I. to give you one, where I live healthcare is free so if you have that option, abuse it. For those who don't, maybe you can try to invest in it, because, it feels really f!cking good to smell like nothing.
> 
> ask away, ill be more active with this.


Ugh, i asked my doctor about this and he said that i had such little inflamation that getting medication for it wasnt worth it. Seeing your post gives me some hope.. dammit... Im going to be more persistant this week when i see my doc, and if he refuses to give me the medication i guess ill just find someone else who will.

What exactly were your symptoms other than smelling bad?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

dashrendar said:


> Ugh, i asked my doctor about this and he said that i had such little inflamation that getting medication for it wasnt worth it. Seeing your post gives me some hope.. dammit... Im going to be more persistant this week when i see my doc, and if he refuses to give me the medication i guess ill just find someone else who will.
> 
> What exactly were your symptoms other than smelling bad?


@dasrendar It's funny that you say that because my doc said the exact same thing, about me having such little inflammation that it didn't matter. I reminded him that I've litterally tried absolutely everything that they could test for, and I told him that even if the pills do not do anything, i'd rather try them so that we know whether or not that minute inflammation actually had an effect or not. He agreed at the end of it and said that he'd let me give it a shot.

I had extreme bloating, abdominal pain, and nausea. Also I'd get the sensation of not quite feeling like I fully emptied my bowels, which I never did during a bowel movement. Now all of that is gone, and when I have a bowel movement, everything comes out and I am satisfied.

If you'd like, bring your phone and show your doctor what I have just said, and maybe that'll help convince him.



Nakir22 said:


> Are they capsules or enemas? and how many hours apart do you take them?


@Nakir22 I take Three 3mg capsules in the morning before I eat anything, everyday. Simple as that


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

iambeautiful said:


> Hi DOB,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Do let us know how you feel in the next couple of weeks. Its possible the cause of leaky gas is due to an inflammation of either the intestine or colon as I seem to find people getting relief after taking either a steriod or anti inflammatory drug
> 
> Cheers


I agree, however we have we have to keep our minds open to many different causes of this. However, in my experience it is exactly that.

I will definitely keep everyone updated, how is everything coming along for you? What are some of your symptoms and things you have tried.


----------



## desprate

Hi DOB..

Congrates on ur success..bro i'v got married last month and u know wht lots of reactions but my family and friends did'n b'lieve me same as usual..i'm asian and in our marriages there are lots of ppl from both sides i mean (groom and bride) but my friends told me the best answer will be given by ur wife so i said let c wht's gonna happen..my marriage is arrange marriage..i know my wife since 2 yr's but never met her in our religion we can't have sex b'4 marriage it is forbidden but i talked 2 her on phone cause i was engagged 2 her since 2 yr's..so when the first night came i talked 2 her abt general things and noticed her reactions she did'n give me any signs not even she scratched her nose or anything,after i was comfotable enough with her so i asked her can i ask u something plz dont lie 2 me or dont think that i'll mind so she said try me i asked her that does my breath smells or my body she said no not at all i asked her i saw her sometimes in between these couple days i saw u scratch ur nose sometimes is dat b'cause of me she said no i dont smell any thing from u if u smell bad i would never come close 2 u and i'm straight forward person if u did smell bad or ur breath i'll let u know and i dont want my hubby 2 get bad comments from other ppl and any kind of embarassment and if there is such a thing i'll let u know and i'll help u out with ur condition and will be with u till my life ends..i dont know who 2 b'lieve..bro sorry 4 such a detail but wanna share this and other thing i think i do smell my symptoms are same ..ppl covering there nose or cough..pinchin there nose clearing there throats and other symptoms are incomp bowl movements and plus mucus from rectum and after bowel movements smell increases no matter how much i wash and i also wash my rectum from inside but still can't figure..just wanna ask was ur symptoms were same as mine and also i'v some weared feelin around my anal area sometimes it's burning sensation and feel lil wet around there and does this medication u told can cure this prob wht u think bro..thax for ur time

GOD bless..


----------



## Moyes

Brilliant mate, happy for you Devil (never thought i'd say that) remember to keep us posted and report back in a month or so.

Hi Desp - Congrats, hope wedded bliss continues for you. Sounds like you got a great and honest one there mate. Im sure with her support you'll be able to take whatever life throws at you. I suppose the question would be who's been telling you different and whether there could be a difference around her as your more comfortable/relaxed around her?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

desprate said:


> Hi DOB..
> 
> Congrates on ur success..bro i'v got married last month and u know wht lots of reactions but my family and friends did'n b'lieve me same as usual..i'm asian and in our marriages there are lots of ppl from both sides i mean (groom and bride) but my friends told me the best answer will be given by ur wife so i said let c wht's gonna happen..my marriage is arrange marriage..i know my wife since 2 yr's but never met her in our religion we can't have sex b'4 marriage it is forbidden but i talked 2 her on phone cause i was engagged 2 her since 2 yr's..so when the first night came i talked 2 her abt general things and noticed her reactions she did'n give me any signs not even she scratched her nose or anything,after i was comfotable enough with her so i asked her can i ask u something plz dont lie 2 me or dont think that i'll mind so she said try me i asked her that does my breath smells or my body she said no not at all i asked her i saw her sometimes in between these couple days i saw u scratch ur nose sometimes is dat b'cause of me she said no i dont smell any thing from u if u smell bad i would never come close 2 u and i'm straight forward person if u did smell bad or ur breath i'll let u know and i dont want my hubby 2 get bad comments from other ppl and any kind of embarassment and if there is such a thing i'll let u know and i'll help u out with ur condition and will be with u till my life ends..i dont know who 2 b'lieve..bro sorry 4 such a detail but wanna share this and other thing i think i do smell my symptoms are same ..ppl covering there nose or cough..pinchin there nose clearing there throats and other symptoms are incomp bowl movements and plus mucus from rectum and after bowel movements smell increases no matter how much i wash and i also wash my rectum from inside but still can't figure..just wanna ask was ur symptoms were same as mine and also i'v some weared feelin around my anal area sometimes it's burning sensation and feel lil wet around there and does this medication u told can cure this prob wht u think bro..thax for ur time
> 
> GOD bless..


Like you, I had the imcomplete bowel movements, mucus, wetness, burning, etc. So yeah, I had the same symtpoms as you, along with more. What I did could be a cure for you, but i'm not sure. The only thing that you can really do is try to get your hands on some through getting tested for inflammation and try it. I'd like to think that it will cure the problem but I don't want to give out false hope, all I can say is through my experience, it works.

Again, you somehow need to get tested and inflammation has to be found for them even to consider this medication an option.

But try it dude, how I came to a conclusion is that I tried everything I could, and just made a list of all the things that I've tried that doesn't work. From there you just keep narrowing and narrowing, and eventually you will find something.

Also, those symptoms I experienced before have left since going on the medication, just thought i'd make that clear.



Moyes said:


> Brilliant mate, happy for you Devil (never thought i'd say that) remember to keep us posted and report back in a month or so.
> 
> Hi Desp - Congrats, hope wedded bliss continues for you. Sounds like you got a great and honest one there mate. Im sure with her support you'll be able to take whatever life throws at you. I suppose the question would be who's been telling you different and whether there could be a difference around her as your more comfortable/relaxed around her?


Will do, sir.


----------



## lisahermes

Hey ! 
Congrats! So happy for you! One question - did you and do you suffer from sever fecal breath odor? Or was it just coming out of the rear?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

lisahermes said:


> Hey !
> Congrats! So happy for you! One question - did you and do you suffer from sever fecal breath odor? Or was it just coming out of the rear?


As mentioned above, no. As long as i brushed my teeth at night and in the morning i was fine.


----------



## Valaki

It is indeed caused by inflammation. When I have FBO I actually feel pain when I apply pressure on my colon. This can only be inflammation.

Having said that, I would definitely warn against taking any kind of serious medication on the long term. I think for many of us they were the cause (antibiotics e.g.). I would personally not do it.

If the FBO didn't come back after stopping the drug it would be amazing. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Kreon

Congratulations,

This makes total sense.

So to the point. I always thought this was a mold related illnes because my symptoms started half years after I moved to an apartment that was really moldy. After years of being ill I noticed that my symptoms worsened in some apartments and outdoors I was feeling better.

So I basicly cured myself by moving away, but later I got sick again in my new workplace which also had a really bad mold problem. So whenever I went to work I got that sensation of wetness in my ass, stuffy nose, terrible smell, sometimes diahrrea, lightheadedness, loss of energy and focus and so on.

I eventually started reading finnish mold forums (the issue of moldy houses is really terrible here. And it pops up on the news almoust weekly.) And learned a number of ways to medicate yourself. First was to eat tons of probiotics because mold destroys the good gut flora and can lead to candida etc..

Basicly it was crucial to have at least these three bacteria in your probiotics: 1.) lactobacillus acidophilus, 2.)lactobacillus bulgarium and 3 bifidobacteria

So I started getting better with probiotics, organic vinegar helped me (It has a lot of beneficial bacteria) after three to four months I lost many food sensitivities (milk products etc) althoug these helped me tremendously, they didn't cure me completely when I was at work.

So I was going trough stuff that people recommended and someone mentioned antihistamine tablets and cortisone spray for the nose. I implemented them to my diet and with them I could stay smell free for the first 4-6 hours of work. (If I had to work on the most moldy areas even these lost some of their power)

But still with those medications I could get rid of my stuffy nose, diahrrea, wet ass sensation, leaky gas etc even thoug only for a limited time.

Anyway the big revelation is that Entocort is a cortisone for the intestiness. And as cortisone got rid of my stuffy nose and gave me my ability to smell things back, when aplied straight to the intestines it just might take the leaky gas away.

So i think you are really onto something and I must test entocort as soon as possible.


----------



## Kreon

My mold theory can also explain why your close ones cannot smell you. People who are exposed to mold can rarely smell the moldy smell of their own clothes, apartment etc. So when you live with your parents or with you partner their sense of smell has been also severly reduced even though they might not have any intestial problems.

Also one thing that annoys me are all the recomendations for a high fat and high protein diets. (Almost all the candida diets etc..) High protein seems to help, but people should really try to limit their fat intake. Limiting fat to mere 10g a day or less takes bloating, gassines, flatulence almost completely away for me. Only problem is that I like to workout and maintain as much muscle as possible with this condition and with a limited diet without fat (plus mostly glutein free foods)

it is really hard to keep my weight up so I cheat my diet with fatty foods from time to time.

anyway, sorry for hijacking your thread,

I will report here if entocort cures me.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Kreon said:


> My mold theory can also explain why your close ones cannot smell you. People who are exposed to mold can rarely smell the moldy smell of their own clothes, apartment etc. So when you live with your parents or with you partner their sense of smell has been also severly reduced even though they might not have any intestial problems.
> 
> Also one thing that annoys me are all the recomendations for a high fat and high protein diets. (Almost all the candida diets etc..) High protein seems to help, but people should really try to limit their fat intake. Limiting fat to mere 10g a day or less takes bloating, gassines, flatulence almost completely away for me. Only problem is that I like to workout and maintain as much muscle as possible with this condition and with a limited diet without fat (plus mostly glutein free foods)
> 
> it is really hard to keep my weight up so I cheat my diet with fatty foods from time to time.
> 
> anyway, sorry for hijacking your thread,
> 
> I will report here if entocort cures me.


Can you get your hands on it, cause as far as I know its fairly hard to get your hands on.

Also, Entocort is a catabolic steroid, like you I enjoy working out and such, however catabolic steroids are much like anti-anabolic steroids which breaks down muscle rather than building it. To counter this, you need to work out as much as you can to continue to build muscle, i find it very hard to gain, however I am.

Good luck and I hope to hear the progress. It may take time to kick in from whenever you start taking it, it took me 3 weeks before results were in.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Valaki said:


> It is indeed caused by inflammation. When I have FBO I actually feel pain when I apply pressure on my colon. This can only be inflammation.
> 
> Having said that, I would definitely warn against taking any kind of serious medication on the long term. I think for many of us they were the cause (antibiotics e.g.). I would personally not do it.
> 
> If the FBO didn't come back after stopping the drug it would be amazing. Tell us how it goes.


4 more weeks for me on it, i'm being feathered down off of 9mg a day to none so i'll be posting results in about a month and a half (need time to see how the after effects are).


----------



## desprate

Moyes said:


> Brilliant mate, happy for you Devil (never thought i'd say that) remember to keep us posted and report back in a month or so.
> 
> Hi Desp - Congrats, hope wedded bliss continues for you. Sounds like you got a great and honest one there mate. Im sure with her support you'll be able to take whatever life throws at you. I suppose the question would be who's been telling you different and whether there could be a difference around her as your more comfortable/relaxed around her?


Hi Moyes.thax dear i hope every 1 get honest life partner..sometimes i think my family,friends and my wife they have no issue from me so y should i care abt world,,2 hell with them who don't have sampathy 4 us..i hope v all find cure soon..thax again..GOD bless...


----------



## desprate

Hi DOB...thax 4 ur reply..i have a question does ur symptoms were gone b'4 u started this medication i mean the fbo problem was solved b'4 this medication..


----------



## Kreon

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Can you get your hands on it, cause as far as I know its fairly hard to get your hands on.
> 
> Also, Entocort is a catabolic steroid, like you I enjoy working out and such, however catabolic steroids are much like anti-anabolic steroids which breaks down muscle rather than building it. To counter this, you need to work out as much as you can to continue to build muscle, i find it very hard to gain, however I am.
> 
> Good luck and I hope to hear the progress. It may take time to kick in from whenever you start taking it, it took me 3 weeks before results were in.


I hope my doctor can prescribe it for me. My country has free healtcare so I can go to the doctor as much as I need. I also read that many people who suffer crohn's disease have had great help from entocort.

Too bad that it breaks down muscle, but it's still a small price to pay in my books.

The only thing I'm worried is that will only offer a momentary help, but it still worth a try.


----------



## iambeautiful

DevilOnMyBack said:


> I agree, however we have we have to keep our minds open to many different causes of this. However, in my experience it is exactly that.
> 
> I will definitely keep everyone updated, how is everything coming along for you? What are some of your symptoms and things you have tried.


Hi DOB,

I'm pretty much in the same state as I was when I developed leaky gas. I basically just have leaky gas and irregular bowel movement. I got diagnosed with Hpylori after an endoscopy and I was given some course of antibiotics which didn't help. I have also tried anxiety drugs and anti depressant but still didnt get any relief. I am currently on the Low Fodmap diet which controls the to an extent but I still have leaky gas 80% of the time

I believe the inflammation maybe caused by Gastroenteritis which is while we have these symptoms and I believe thats why you got some relief with Entocort. I happened to come across a short youtube clip by Mark Pimentel talking about the relationship between Gastroenteritis and SIBO . I have attached the site link if anyone is interested






Please do keep up informed on how you progress especially now you are been feathered off the normal dosage.

Cheers


----------



## oceanblue141

What kind of MRI have you taken? with contrast or without contrast? Abdomen or pelvic region? Please give us more details.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

oceanblue141 said:


> What kind of MRI have you taken? with contrast or without contrast? Abdomen or pelvic region? Please give us more details.


It was an MRE (magnetic resonance enterography). So yes it with with contrast, and it was of my small intestines, heres a link filled with all the information about the type of MRI I got:

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=mrenterography


----------



## dashrendar

> I had extreme bloating, abdominal pain, and nausea. Also I'd get the sensation of not quite feeling like I fully emptied my bowels, which I never did during a bowel movement. Now all of that is gone, and when I have a bowel movement, everything comes out and I am satisfied.


Did you notice any of your symptons get worse when you were out in public? Just curious.


----------



## westr

i told my doctor about this cure, she sent me away with laxatives. so frustrating, gave me a good giggle at least.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

dashrendar said:


> Did you notice any of your symptons get worse when you were out in public? Just curious.


Well its not that they didn't get worse, it was only apparent I was experiencing LG/FBO when I was out in public, so in a sense yes.



westr said:


> i told my doctor about this cure, she sent me away with laxatives. so frustrating, gave me a good giggle at least.


That sucks dude, doctors don't recognize this problem, which is the reason there isn't a cure or known technique in the books to combat this. Have you gone for tests that would show for inflammation? Because as far as I know you need to be found with a little inflammation for this to be considered. Try an MRI or biopsies if you havent already, have you?


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> how much did that cost? How can you afford to go to the doctors like this?


Free. He lives in a socialist country.


----------



## dashrendar

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Well its not that they didn't get worse, it was only apparent I was experiencing LG/FBO when I was out in public, so in a sense yes.
> 
> That sucks dude, doctors don't recognize this problem, which is the reason there isn't a cure or known technique in the books to combat this. Have you gone for tests that would show for inflammation? Because as far as I know you need to be found with a little inflammation for this to be considered. Try an MRI or biopsies if you havent already, have you?


I asked my question in a stupid way, i meant to ask if you felt the symptons get worse when you get nervous? Going out in public makes me nervous and my bowel symptons get worse because of it.

Also i know it might sound silly but if you work out too much it can hurt your gains.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> how much did that cost? How can you afford to go to the doctors like this?


@pengu Exactly what ThreeYears said, I live in Canada, I haven't paid a cent for any medical procedure (tests/visits) since I was born. My medical insurance is paid for by my fathers business, and it's a very extensive plan so all my medication doesn't cost anything either.

You should move here to canada, four years here and citizenship gets you the same healthcare as me.



ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Free. He lives in a socialist country.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

dashrendar said:


> I asked my question in a stupid way, i meant to ask if you felt the symptons get worse when you get nervous? Going out in public makes me nervous and my bowel symptons get worse because of it.
> 
> Also i know it might sound silly but if you work out too much it can hurt your gains.


Yeah, I found when I was in situations where there were many people and a reason to be nervous, I was and my symptoms would increase accordingly. So yeah people definitely increased my symptoms, and the key word is increased. I say that because I always believed there is a base level of some sort of physical issue that was amplified by anxiety and nervousness. I think I proved that point by finding a cure for that base level physical issue, rather than finding something to get rid of the anxiety. If that makes any sense.

Also, are you talking in the sense of working out too much while using this medication, or just working out too much in general?


----------



## Kreon

I'm seeing my doctor later this week, but I've been using other anti-inflammatory medicin and although they are not as powerfull as entocourt they have kept me smell free for three days!!

I have taken 4-6 immodium tablets a day and I've drank lots of curcumin water with a litlle pepper mixed to it.

The problem for me is definately inflammation in the gut because inflammatory foods such as red meats, transfats, chips etc. make my condition worse. Even with immodium I still can't eat a lot of fatty foods or I get diarrhea.

I'm sure the fundamental cause for my inflammation is mold, but as long as I have to be exposed at work to mold im going to treat the inflammation with drugs.

It's funny how people in different sections of this forum wonder why they get sudden flares at old bookshops, fleamarkets etc.. Some people go to remission often when air humidity is low or when they go to a holiday and stop being exposed to molds and then they have bad periods at autums when it rains a lot.

Some people even write that they found they are allergic to molds, but they don't really seem to understand how severe mold allergy is.


----------



## dashrendar

DevilOnMyBack said:


> Also, are you talking in the sense of working out too much while using this medication, or just working out too much in general?


In general, I usualy just do 3 hours a week myself.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

WTF? How can 3 hours a week hurt your gains? I've worked out for 12+ years (father pushed me into it at age 10). Obviously, everyone is genetically different, has different somatotypes and caloric needs, metabolic efficiency, food sensitivities, etc, but I've never heard of someone overtraining (and thus hurting their gains) on 3 hours a week of fitness. The only way to hurt your gains is to completely spend all your time in the gym, creating a massive fatigue buildup that will shut down your central nervous system. You'll know when you're overtrained because no matter what, you won't be able to push yourself and exert energy on your lifts.

Someone who lifts needs to do so 4-5 times a week (5 is probably better due to allowing for each body part to be done on different days) with high intensity. Add in cardio 3-4 times a day of moderate activity or 1-2 of HIIT to keep metabolism rolling and shedding fat rapidly (assuming you are on the heavy side). *That* workout is not one you can overtrain on assuming you have good food intake, great rest at nighttime, and use preworkouts (or in my case, Vitamin C overdose).

If anything, up your fitness activity to a minimum of 5 days per week (minimum) so that you can retain a good body while using these prescription drugs.

IMO, *if* this is a cure, I'd rather try to keep looking elsewhere. I don't want to live with drugs the rest of my life. The lifestyle change I've implemented is a far superior alternate (assuming it works) with no dairy, no gluten, no sugar/carbon drinks (save for 1-2 times a week), etc.

Lifelong drug medication? LOL, no thx jeff.gif


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> WTF? How can 3 hours a week hurt your gains? I've worked out for 12+ years (father pushed me into it at age 10). Obviously, everyone is genetically different, has different somatotypes and caloric needs, metabolic efficiency, food sensitivities, etc, but I've never heard of someone overtraining (and thus hurting their gains) on 3 hours a week of fitness. The only way to hurt your gains is to completely spend all your time in the gym, creating a massive fatigue buildup that will shut down your central nervous system. You'll know when you're overtrained because no matter what, you won't be able to push yourself and exert energy on your lifts.
> 
> Someone who lifts needs to do so 4-5 times a week (5 is probably better due to allowing for each body part to be done on different days) with high intensity. Add in cardio 3-4 times a day of moderate activity or 1-2 of HIIT to keep metabolism rolling and shedding fat rapidly (assuming you are on the heavy side). *That* workout is not one you can overtrain on assuming you have good food intake, great rest at nighttime, and use preworkouts (or in my case, Vitamin C overdose).
> 
> If anything, up your fitness activity to a minimum of 5 days per week (minimum) so that you can retain a good body while using these prescription drugs.
> 
> IMO, *if* this is a cure, I'd rather try to keep looking elsewhere. I don't want to live with drugs the rest of my life. The lifestyle change I've implemented is a far superior alternate (assuming it works) with no dairy, no gluten, no sugar/carbon drinks (save for 1-2 times a week), etc.
> 
> Lifelong drug medication? LOL, no thx jeff.gif





dashrendar said:


> In general, I usualy just do 3 hours a week myself.


I work out 5 times a week, and play rugby 3 days a week, when I work out I am in the gym on average for 2 hours. @dash you must be on crack. Also Im not heavy at all, i am very fit atm as my sport requires me to be.

ThreeYears: Do whatever you like, I am very healthy and smell free, currently being feathered off the meds and still smell free. To say its life long is a stretch. Im glad that's your opinion but im sure majority of the people on this site would rather just smell good for once and be able to go out and socialize like a normal person. I surely enjoy it. When you have this freedom, you will probably never want to give it up. I've gone through diets, found trigger foods and all that shit and it was not fun at all.

Keep up what you're doing if it works. This is my cure, let me update people on how it works. I never said this will work for everyone and it is a universal cure. It works for me, and it's amazing.


----------



## dashrendar

how was your diet before, during and up until now, with the medication? How long did it take before you felt that the medication made a difference?


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

DevilOnMyBack said:


> I work out 5 times a week, and play rugby 3 days a week, when I work out I am in the gym on average for 2 hours. @dash you must be on crack. Also Im not heavy at all, i am very fit atm as my sport requires me to be.
> 
> ThreeYears: Do whatever you like, I am very healthy and smell free, currently being feathered off the meds and still smell free. To say its life long is a stretch. Im glad that's your opinion but im sure majority of the people on this site would rather just smell good for once and be able to go out and socialize like a normal person. I surely enjoy it. When you have this freedom, you will probably never want to give it up. I've gone through diets, found trigger foods and all that ###### and it was not fun at all.
> 
> Keep up what you're doing if it works. This is my cure, let me update people on how it works. I never said this will work for everyone and it is a universal cure. It works for me, and it's amazing.


I should have clarified. If it's a life-long thing (which it doesn't appear to be after re-reading thread), then I would *not* want to use this unless I've exhausted all other resources. Here's why: relying on prescription drugs for the rest of your life is about the worst thing you can do. Shit keeps you poor; constantly having to refill orders, watching money go down the drain (it's a couple hundred for 90 pills IIRC) for a month's supply (3 pills of 3mcg a day, right?). Plus, with the new Obummercare kicking in, we can expect those prices to go up yet again. Now, if it's the *only* way to get cured, fuck yeah I'm down no questions asked. But, drugs do have side effects. I know most medications nowadays cause new symptoms when 'curing' other ones.

#noneedtobesensitive

#takeachillpill

#relaxhomie

God, when is the impending collapse of the American dollar going to happen? I cannot wait till others are out there struggling to survive just like me.


----------



## lisahermes

Hi devil on my back,

You don't even have problems with trigger foods such as coffee and alcohol with this new medication? That's fantastic! Congrats! Have you ever tried florastor?


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

lisahermes said:


> Hi devil on my back,
> 
> You don't even have problems with trigger foods such as coffee and alcohol with this new medication? That's fantastic! Congrats! Have you ever tried florastor?


Don't bother; I'm currently using it for 2nd time in 4 years...no results.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> I should have clarified. If it's a life-long thing (which it doesn't appear to be after re-reading thread), then I would *not* want to use this unless I've exhausted all other resources. Here's why: relying on prescription drugs for the rest of your life is about the worst thing you can do. ###### keeps you poor; constantly having to refill orders, watching money go down the drain (it's a couple hundred for 90 pills IIRC) for a month's supply (3 pills of 3mcg a day, right?). Plus, with the new Obummercare kicking in, we can expect those prices to go up yet again. Now, if it's the *only* way to get cured, $$$$$$ yeah I'm down no questions asked. But, drugs do have side effects. I know most medications nowadays cause new symptoms when 'curing' other ones.
> 
> #noneedtobesensitive
> 
> #takeachillpill
> 
> #relaxhomie
> 
> God, when is the impending collapse of the American dollar going to happen? I cannot wait till others are out there struggling to survive just like me.


im from canada btw, and my health insurance is premium and paid for in full by an external source that is very stable, so the money doesn't concern me at all atm.

I don't plan on a lifelong plan anyways, I'm a very natural person but in the interim this will do its job for me.

Also, let me tell you about the side effects of Entocort:

-Moonface (redistributing bodyfat to your face) *luckily I am 9% bodyfat so it doesnt affect me

-Anger *I get a lot more angry over little things, but I can control it and it doenst happen much since I'm a very easy going person

-Breaking Down Muscle *It's very hard for me to gain, but I do

There is an entire list of things this will do over long term use, but i'm probably going to use it in 3 month periods unless otherwise completely ridden of my IBS or my IBD.

For the most part though, my experience with this medication has been fine, just been more grumpy and I challenge people on little things/get irritated more.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

lisahermes said:


> Hi devil on my back,
> 
> You don't even have problems with trigger foods such as coffee and alcohol with this new medication? That's fantastic! Congrats! Have you ever tried florastor?


I don't drink coffee and never plan on doing so. I drink alchohol fine, but not often, only when im planning on getting drunk. But for the most part I can eat way more things than I could before with this medication. I've never tried floraster but I've been on a probiotic called BioK+ which is the number one probiotic in canada and I seen no results what so ever.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

dashrendar said:


> how was your diet before, during and up until now, with the medication? How long did it take before you felt that the medication made a difference?


My diet was a normal north american diet before I started cutting everything out, then for about a year I ate abosolutely no processed food, sweets, cakes, beef and lived a lactose free and gluten reduced diet up until this medication. I still do not eat beef or eat too much sweets but I have been consuming lactose fine and I can eat more processed foods fine. My strict diet allowed for livable days with about 90% reduced smell on good days.

It took about 3 weeks for the meds to kick in.


----------



## GarlicCure

Hello DevilOnMyBack,

I believe I understand why *"*entocort"/budesonide is working to suppress LG. I have concluded from personal experience that LG is a problem related to systemic candiasis. Pathogenic candida secretes a substance called phospholipase which is an enzyme present in the venom of bees and viper snakes.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC173255/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phospholipase

I believe that this poisonous substance is causing chronic bowel inflammation, mucosal damage/leaky gut, allergic reactions, anxiety, and many other health deteriorating consequences eventually leading to LG.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2551803

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20007462

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/54382

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1383394/

When you take entocort, which is a corticosteroid, the medicine inhibits the poison and prevents the symptoms but the pathogen is still in the body. If you don't fight to eradicate the candidiasis you will have to take the corticosteroid during your entire life and the corticosteroid might lead to new problems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corticosteroid

"Use of corticosteroids has several severe side-effects as for example: hyperglycemia,[18] insulin resistance, diabetes mellitus,[18] osteoporosis, cataract, anxiety,[18] depression,colitis, hypertension, ictus, erectile dysfunction, hypogonadism, hypothyroidism, amenorrhoea, and retinopathy"

DevilOnMyBack, I want to thank you for sharing your cure and congratulate you because I am convinced it works and is a great solution to stop LG in the short term but serious action must be taken to fight the source of the problem in the long term because candidiasis can lead to cancer.

http://www.naturalnews.com/038266_cancer_Candida_correlations.html

I know that there are many steps to this reasoning that are yet to be filled and the mechanism that trigers LG is still a mystery to me. However, I hope that the collection of information that I have gathered above can help us further our understanding of the cause of this illness and maybe someone else will come forward to complete the missing steps.


----------



## GarlicCure

*"Phospholipases of Candida albicans.": *http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11766099


----------



## GarlicCure

It is interesting to note that there is a lot of research conducted on phospholipase and cancer.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17091473

http://www.nature.com/nrc/journal/v12/n11/full/nrc3379.html

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0300908410001306

http://essential.metapress.com/content/217685nm1787018r/fulltext.pdf


----------



## GarlicCure

"Non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs as potent inhibitors of phospholipase A2: structure of the complex of phospholipase A2 with niflumic acid at 2.5 Angstroms resolution."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16301791


----------



## GarlicCure

A potential natural substitute to entocort in order to inhibit phospholipase can be Tragia involucrata/Stinging nettle.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22359435

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinging_nettle

Another natural alternative: licorice root

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycyrrhizin

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6689106

http://www.unisa.it/uploads/4979/087.patra.pdf

Ginger/ginger oil seems to be an inhibitor of phospholipase.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21908733

Fish oil/omega 3

"Omega-3-oils, such as fish oil (EPA and DHA) and flax seed oil, have the ability to suppress the production of inflammatory mediators and thereby influence the course of chronic inflammatory diseases such as RA. (Kremer JM et al. 1985 and 1992)."

"A new enteric-coated fish-oil preparation was used in a one-year, double blind study of 78 patients with inflammatory bowel disease. The absorption rate and tolerability was high with this preparation, and after one year 59% of the fish-oil group remained in remission compared to 36% in the placebo group, indicating a significant anti-inflammatory effect (Belluzzi A et al., 1996)"

http://www.encognitive.com/node/4122

and finally curcumin

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9395294


----------



## GarlicCure

Someone should test to see if combining all these natural substance (in high dosage) works in beating LG. I will report later myself the effects they have on candidiasis.


----------



## GarlicCure

Curcumin/turmeric enema

"Although this review discusses just

two clinical studies of inflammatory bowel disease, the uses of curcumin far exceed the scope of this article. Curcumin shows promise in treating myriad disorders. It has recently been studied, at wide-ranging daily dosages of as little as 20 mg and as much as 12 g, for ailments such as psoriasis, colorectal cancer, renal graft function, pancreatitis, dyspepsia, and chronic anterior uveitis, to name a few.1 Larger-scale, prospective studies are needed to confirm its effect for IBD. Curcumin has an advantageous safety profile as well as low relative cost, making it an attractive option for IBD patients."

http://www.altmedrev.com/publications/16/2/152.pdf

"evaluation of the efficacy and safety of eight weeks curcumin enema induction therapy in ulcerative colitis patients with proctitis.":

"The clinical response rates at 4 weeks were (71.3% vs 46.6%, p = 0.176), at 8 weeks were (92.8% vs 53.3%, p = 0.017); remission rates at 4 weeks were (64.2% vs 20%, p = 0.016) at 8 weeks were (78.5% vs 40%, p = 0.03); mucosal healing at 4 weeks (78.5% vs 40%, p = 0.035) and at 8 weeks were (85.6% vs 53.3%, p = 0.06) in curcumin + oral 5ASA versus placebo +oral 5ASA groups respectively. A subgroup analysis showed that in patients who had never received steroids in the past curcumin enemas produced significantly higher response as well as remission rates at 8 weeks (p = 0.038 and p = 0.045)."

https://www.ecco-ibd.eu/publications/congress-abstract-s/item/309.html


----------



## lisahermes

Hey garlic cure, did you suffer from overall body odor or just leaky gas?


----------



## oceanblue141

Hi devilonMyBack,
One year back I have undergone CT Scan: normal, Endoscopy showed slight inflammation on upper part of stomach(Used PPI for 3 months, no reduction in LG), Colonoscopy: biopsy report was "unremarkable fragmented colonic mucosa with scattered lymphoid aggregates" for which doc said normal.

Yesterday i asked another doc to do an MRE because i feel warm sensation/sometimes burning sensation on right side of my Colon, he prescribed colonoscopy.

What was your Endoscopy result?
Have you done colonoscopy, if so what was your result?
MRE is not available anywhere near my place. CT enteroclysis is available. But my doc prescribed colonoscopy and also i am afraid of getting exposed to radiation.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi guys,

I noticed some of you were talking about systemic candida and a leaky gut.

You all might be interested to see my Live Blood Results (link below) as seen through a microscope. In my year old tests you can see the fungus in the blood with the blood cells looking fuzzy around the outsides. My live blood results were not by any means normal, as you can see. I'm very keen to hear if anyone has also looked at their blood through a microscope before. It would be great to see if more sufferers can compare results just to make sure it's the same thing, which I'm pretty sure it is. In Australia some naturopath's do the test and I'm sure it would be available in the States. Hands down the best test IMO. As the blood is what runs the whole body and is the cornerstone for good health. Of course it starts in the guts, but it ends in the blood.

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2013/03/24/live-blood-analysis-pictures-a-comparison/

cheers

Jordan


----------



## oceanblue141

@hadenuff

Even I get poor circulation in my legs and sometimes pain in my groin region. But my blood cell counts are normal.

When your blood is infected with fungus, your WBC or leukocyte count should be high, which would eventually show up in normal blood test results.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hi mate,

Yeah i had low red blood cells and lymphocytes i think it was and also the diving blood sugars from the blood glucose 2 hr test. My WBC was fine I'm pretty sure. I'll confirm that though. The blood sugars are now normal now I think because the candida/bacteria is lessened and is not feeding on all the sugars either before they get to the blood or in the blood. Pain in groins are because our lymphatic drainage system is overwhelmed and gets clogged up from too may toxins. Also the blood is lacking oxygen and possibly iron which is going to cause blood flow issues. If you can get Live Blood Analysis test done I'd advise it, at least you can see with your own eyes what's going on with your blood. The guy who had some success with the garlic enemas IMO just cleaned his blood which are where the smells are coming from. Of course if the gut bacteria balance is not fixed the problems and the cycle begins again. It's a vicious cycle. As the body won't digest sugars without the correct bacteria and a faulty pancreas not producing enough enzymes..

talk soon

Jordan


----------



## GarlicCure

Lisahermes,

Just LG.


----------



## GarlicCure

Sodium carbonate enemas work really well in getting the candida colonies out of the gut! I have also tested turmeric enemas and they work great too but less effective compared to sodium carbonate. However, I notice that turmeric enemas have a soothing effect. I also drink 3 cups of stinging nettle decoction everyday. So far I am not feeling to well but I think it is because of the candida die-off/herxheimer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarisch-Herxheimer_reaction


----------



## Naiad

I'd really like to get this medicine now.... I wonder how many doctor visits I'll need to make before getting a prescription. I've had my problem for 4 years and so far doctors have only given me laxative or antispasmodic drugs, which don't help at all. Doctors where I live are very unwilling to prescribe due to limited funds. Wind or bowel problems aren't taken seriously, it is hard to describe to them just how low my life is because of this disease... I'm considering lying about symptoms, just to get a scan and prescription.


----------



## Naiad

I'd really like to get this medicine now.... I wonder how many doctor visits I'll need to make before getting a prescription. I've had my problem for 4 years and so far doctors have only given me laxative or antispasmodic drugs, which don't help at all. Doctors where I live are very unwilling to prescribe due to limited funds. Wind or bowel problems aren't taken seriously, it is hard to describe to them just how low my life is because of this disease... I'm considering lying about symptoms, just to get a scan and prescription.


----------



## Naiad

I'd really like to get this medicine now.... I wonder how many doctor visits I'll need to make before getting a prescription. I've had my problem for 4 years and so far doctors have only given me laxative or antispasmodic drugs, which don't help at all. Doctors where I live are very unwilling to prescribe due to limited funds. Wind or bowel problems aren't taken seriously, it is hard to describe to them just how low my life is because of this disease... I'm considering lying about symptoms, just to get a scan and prescription.


----------



## oceanblue141

GarlicCure said:


> Sodium carbonate enemas work really well in getting the candida colonies out of the gut! I have also tested turmeric enemas and they work great too but less effective compared to sodium carbonate. However, I notice that turmeric enemas have a soothing effect. I also drink 3 cups of stinging nettle decoction everyday. So far I am not feeling to well but I think it is because of the candida die-off/herxheimer.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarisch-Herxheimer_reaction


@GarlicCure: You said you have been 100% cured in another thread?


----------



## GarlicCure

Oceanblue141,

I am no longer suffering from LG but I have yet to eradicate all the candida that is in my system. If I don't I fear the problem might relapse.


----------



## GarlicCure

pengu said:


> ive been taking ginger and it sort of has an effect. if i took all the things on that list could it replace entocort?


If you take them at high levels it could completely solve the problem but you have to test for at least a month. You also have to stop eating sugar and follow a low-carb diet. Entocort is only a temporary relief from LG and its use can cause greater health problems.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hey Pengu,

I also get the mucus in the throat, not breathing clearly. IMO It's a sign that your body can't break down the sugars/carbs. Cut them out for a week or so and you should see the mucus disappear, breathing become clear and deeper sleeps. I have also been experimenting with breathing in oil of oregano vapors to clear out the lungs. Seems to be helping and sinuses are much better.

cheers


----------



## dashrendar

ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> WTF? How can 3 hours a week hurt your gains?


I dont know, where did you get that idea.


----------



## oceanblue141

I would like to try Entocort and GarlicEnema.

But there is no update from DevilOnMyBack. Is he cured or his symptoms relapsed??

Please DevilOnMyBack reply to this thread and let us know your status.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

oceanblue141 said:


> I would like to try Entocort and GarlicEnema.
> 
> But there is no update from DevilOnMyBack. Is he cured or his symptoms relapsed??
> 
> Please DevilOnMyBack reply to this thread and let us know your status.


I have not relapsed yet and for a week i have been off of entocort.

Something that i've noticed:

I fart way more now. I have control over when I need to fart, and my farts are typically stinky, however I can not need to fart all day and when I go outside or get home I can fart all I want. These farts however are purely gas and leave no lingering odor.

Perhaps my LG is done, and what would be a days worth of stinking, comes out in farts when I get home, or outside with no LG effects, even after I enter a room again. My poos are very regular now, and I no longer feel I havent had a full evacuation of my bowels during a bowel movement.

I forgot what being normal feels like, but this is honestly the best feeling in the world. I'll continue with updates.

Ask me anything.


----------



## westr

are you still taking probiotic. i thought i was cured after very strict dieting. when i stopped the pro biotic and started eating what i wanted i got lots of gas which eventually led to lg/fbo again.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

westr said:


> are you still taking probiotic. i thought i was cured after very strict dieting. when i stopped the pro biotic and started eating what i wanted i got lots of gas which eventually led to lg/fbo again.


No I do not take probiotics anymore, they didn't help me at all.


----------



## lisahermes

Thats awesome! Did you have fecal bad breath odor or just leaky gas?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

lisahermes said:


> Thats awesome! Did you have fecal bad breath odor or just leaky gas?


Just LG


----------



## oceanblue141

@ DevilOnMyBack Any updates of your condition??

I am planning to start using Entocort(Budenoside) by buying it online without doctors prescription(should i buy Entocort EC?). As you followed i will use 3x3mg i.e 9mg Entecort on empty stomach morning daily. Is there any particular diet i need to follow when i am on these meds?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

oceanblue141 said:


> @ DevilOnMyBack Any updates of your condition??
> 
> I am planning to start using Entocort(Budenoside) by buying it online without doctors prescription(should i buy Entocort EC?). As you followed i will use 3x3mg i.e 9mg Entecort on empty stomach morning daily. Is there any particular diet i need to follow when i am on these meds?


As I wrote, my intestines seemed to fix themselves. So yeah im smell free.

Here is my full plan:

4weeks: 3x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat

2weeks: 2x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat

2weeks: 1x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat

IMPORTANT: You need to feather your body off of it like I was, or else you will feel extremely sick and possibly end up hospitalized. (think of a drug addict not getting their drugs)

I took Entocort (budesonide), not sure what the difference between that and entocort EC is, I actually recall on one of my pill bottles it saying Entocort EC, and another it didn't say EC on it.

I did not follow any meal plan other than no red meat (which I have been off of for the last year), started to eat what a normal person would just to make sure it was the pills and not my diet.

Entocort will make you angry, and some times to the point where you will not be able to do anything. I became more of a hostile person after using it. However once I seen red and had to dig deep to stop myself from destroying shit. (this symptom came on within 3 weeks)

Entocort will also cause you to lose muscle mass. I suggest a high calorie diet and lots of exercise, even with the negative effects of the catabolic steroids in it I was still able to gain mass through working out 5 days a week. (I noticed this side effect within a week)

Entocort will redistribute your bodyfat to your cheeks. If you have over 12% bodyfat, expect to get on and off fat cheeks (looks like your entire face is swollen). I only experienced a little bit of this on the left side of my face 5 weeks in. Though I am only 10% at this moment, I did not get effected much. (it came on for one day, and people noticed, and asked me about it).

I noticed not smell/reactions in my 3rd week on the pills. *IF* this works for you, then it may take a while to kick in, don't be discouraged.


----------



## Kreon

I also got a prescription of entocort today. I'll report my experiences here.


----------



## oceanblue141

First day on Budez CR(Budesonide) 3mg x 3 capsules 30 minutes before food.

Headache and Nausea in the evening.


----------



## Nakir22

DevilOnMyBack said:


> As I wrote, my intestines seemed to fix themselves. So yeah im smell free.
> 
> Here is my full plan:
> 
> 4weeks: 3x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat
> 
> 2weeks: 2x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat
> 
> 2weeks: 1x3mg every morning 30 minutes before you eat
> 
> IMPORTANT: You need to feather your body off of it like I was, or else you will feel extremely sick and possibly end up hospitalized. (think of a drug addict not getting their drugs)
> 
> I took Entocort (budesonide), not sure what the difference between that and entocort EC is, I actually recall on one of my pill bottles it saying Entocort EC, and another it didn't say EC on it.
> 
> I did not follow any meal plan other than no red meat (which I have been off of for the last year), started to eat what a normal person would just to make sure it was the pills and not my diet.
> 
> Entocort will make you angry, and some times to the point where you will not be able to do anything. I became more of a hostile person after using it. However once I seen red and had to dig deep to stop myself from destroying ######. (this symptom came on within 3 weeks)
> 
> Entocort will also cause you to lose muscle mass. I suggest a high calorie diet and lots of exercise, even with the negative effects of the catabolic steroids in it I was still able to gain mass through working out 5 days a week. (I noticed this side effect within a week)
> 
> Entocort will redistribute your bodyfat to your cheeks. If you have over 12% bodyfat, expect to get on and off fat cheeks (looks like your entire face is swollen). I only experienced a little bit of this on the left side of my face 5 weeks in. Though I am only 10% at this moment, I did not get effected much. (it came on for one day, and people noticed, and asked me about it).
> 
> I noticed not smell/reactions in my 3rd week on the pills. *IF* this works for you, then it may take a while to kick in, don't be discouraged.


So this is the second month in a row you are taking them? I mean the first month you took 3x3 everyday during 3 weeks before seeing results now you are slowly taking less and less?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Nakir22 said:


> So this is the second month in a row you are taking them? I mean the first month you took 3x3 everyday during 3 weeks before seeing results now you are slowly taking less and less?


I am no longer on them and have no smell. but yes, the ideology behind taking these pills is that we we going to see if they did anything, and if they didnt, I could scratch inflammation off of my list of possible triggers. As I said, i had a minute amount of inflammation, not enough to get the prescription, but through talking i convinced him to put me on them.

My doctor said this "I normally wouldn't prescribe this for someone with such minimal inflammation, but under your circumstances (refering to the amount of tests and trouble I've been through), we might as well try it, and if it doesn't work, you can just cross it off of your list of things tried"

(I recorded the conversation)

The plan was to go on that plan, and then have a month and a bit to see if the pills brought my colon back to what is considered normal, which it seems to have done. If i started to stink again after, i would probably work out a plan with him and the pills for a long period of time. However I do not smell, and the pills worked.


----------



## oceanblue141

Have you also got rid of burning sensation/warm sensation in your rectal region when you sit?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

oceanblue141 said:


> Have you also got rid of burning sensation/warm sensation in your rectal region when you sit?


yes


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

**UPDATE**

I've been eating a whole lot of #### food, im off my lactose free diet and now i'm eating anything and everything (not beef), and even still zero smell. Haven't smelled once for the last 1-2 months.

Even after my rugby and physical exercise, i don't stink like ass, i smell like that sweet sweet smell of coming back from the gym (like a normal person should), and i've even gone out with my friends to a movie where you sit done for a couple hours after a rugby session and had NO problems.









So, if im correct, I believe this is real life, and im $$$$$$ing cured.


----------



## oceanblue141

Again can you please make clear of your exact symptoms? Is it Leaky Gas or FBO? Is the odor coming out of your anus or from you skin? Did you leak gas like gas incontinence or cannot hold gas? Could you feel when leaking gas by the sensation that you had from your anus and did you feel heat or a burning sensation and also moist like especially when you sit?

What all the tests(Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, Blood work) have you undergone and results?


----------



## Kreon

This drug is really strong. I've been really weak and my muscles feel very sore all the time. I think im losing weight as well. I havn't smelled anything for the past 3 days and even went to a party yesterday, but i'm still not sure if the drug has kicked in yet or if im cured. My bovel movements are maybe a little better. So i'm still waiting.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Kreon said:


> This drug is really strong. I've been really weak and my muscles feel very sore all the time. I think im losing weight as well. I havn't smelled anything for the past 3 days and even went to a party yesterday, but i'm still not sure if the drug has kicked in yet or if im cured. My bovel movements are maybe a little better. So i'm still waiting.


It is very strong and you will lose lots of muscle mass while on it, its a catabolic steroid so rather than build muscle it breaks it down. you'll get used to it, you will also lose weight.

I didn't lose weight or muscle mass because i continued to workout and exercise, but we're all different so how i reacted to it will be much different than how you react to it.

Be patient,

for all we no the effects that it had on me wont be the same for you.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

oceanblue141 said:


> Again can you please make clear of your exact symptoms? Is it Leaky Gas or FBO? Is the odor coming out of your anus or from you skin? Did you leak gas like gas incontinence or cannot hold gas? Could you feel when leaking gas by the sensation that you had from your anus and did you feel heat or a burning sensation and also moist like especially when you sit?
> 
> What all the tests(Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, Blood work) have you undergone and results?


it was LG, not fbo. so out of my anus.

im pretty sure it was gas that i was not aware of leaking out, sometimes mixing with sweat and creating a nasty smell.

i couldn't feel the gas leaking, there wasnt a burning sensation at all. It was very moist when I sat.

I've gotten:

Stool Samples - results were normal

Blood tests (for celiac) - results were normal

Hydrogen Breath Tests (for both fructose and lactose intolerances) - came back as normal

Colonoscopy (+biopsy) - found small amounts of inflammation in my ileum, not enough to be considered out of the ordinary

Endoscopy (+biopsy) - results were normal

MR Enoterography - found minimal amounts of inflammation (like the colonoscopy found) but since I've done so much i convinced the doc to give me medication for it.

Plus various diets:

Lactose free diet

Fructose free Diet

Red Meat Free Diet (to this day, i am still on it)

Processed food free diet

Meal restrictions (no food after 7pm, 8litres of water each day)

All of which was combined with eachother here and there, took place over a year

And all helped reduce my lg, however none completely removed it


----------



## carl100

So you cant remember feeling slightly more heat around your anus when sitting down?


----------



## westr

DevilOnMyBack said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> I've been eating a whole lot of #### food, im off my lactose free diet and now i'm eating anything and everything (not beef), and even still zero smell. Haven't smelled once for the last 1-2 months.
> 
> Even after my rugby and physical exercise, i don't stink like ass, i smell like that sweet sweet smell of coming back from the gym (like a normal person should), and i've even gone out with my friends to a movie where you sit done for a couple hours after a rugby session and had NO problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if im correct, I believe this is real life, and im $$$$$$ing cured.


did doing phsyical exercise used to make you stink of ass?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

westr said:


> did doing phsyical exercise used to make you stink of ass?


none at all


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

carl100 said:


> So you cant remember feeling slightly more heat around your anus when sitting down?


no i cannot


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> lucky sod. youve got to be the only person who didnt get that warm inflamation feeling down there.


Haha, i dont remember it is all, i may have. I know it got very moist and there was a feeling of slime or mucus or something around my anus when my smell was going off.

My anus and bum is pretty dry, that moistness isnt there anymore at all.


----------



## oceanblue141

I am on Day 16, haven't seen any improvement yet 

@ pengu... i got it from one of my friend who is a Doctor in Malaysia.


----------



## centraleurope01

Everyone using entocort pls keep us updated ! Its a very expensive drug and not easy to get it but ill try to get it if many say it works .

Oceanblue : it may take 4 weeks to see result so keep on taking them for another 2 weeks . Hope it will work for u as well !


----------



## oceanblue141

Thanks centraleurope

Devilonmyback, can you tell me if you felt worse when you are on these medicines?

Exactly how many days did it take to work? Did you get symptom free gradually or all of a sudden like when you woke up one morning?


----------



## Kreon

Im feeling the same as usual or maybe even a little worse, so no cure here either. I've been taking it for 20 days or so.


----------



## oceanblue141

Kreon please keep updating about your condition. I am on day 21. No difference.

Few Crohn's patients reported, it took 4-5 weeks for Entocort to kick in. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Kreon

The last few days have been really great, maybe the drug has finally kicked in or something else is going on. I havn't been around people very much so I'll update when I can be more certain.


----------



## oceanblue141

Good to hear that Kreon. Please make sure and get back to us.
I Completed 4 weeks, haven't seen any improvement yet. Still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

keep at it dudes, ocean how long are you planning to be on these pills?


----------



## oceanblue141

I will continue to take 9 mg for another week and see( that will be total 5 weeks on 9 mg) and then will start to taper off.

How are you feeling now DOMB?


----------



## Magic n Colts

Gratz DOMB,

Let's hope you stay clean.


----------



## oceanblue141

It's been 5 weeks on 9 mg Entocort. It hasn't worked for me. I started tapering it off. Wondering if i can go cold turkey as it has tripled my smell. I had my third endoscopy yesterday, they found Antral erosions which I dint have earlier except for inflammation near esophagal-stomach junction. I strongly believe its due to Entocort.

It might work for someone who has inflammation in ileum or colon which I dint have from colonoscopy report.


----------



## carl100

Kreon said:


> The last few days have been really great, maybe the drug has finally kicked in or something else is going on. I havn't been around people very much so I'll update when I can be more certain.


Any updates with this?


----------



## oceanblue141

I tapered off Entocort. It dint do a thing for me. I had colonoscopy twice but the doc dint find any inflammation in my colon/ileum, but still i used entocort hoping for a cure. I have inflammation in my stomach and oesophagus.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Hey guys, just finished all my finals/exams, heres an update:

Still smell free.

Cheers!

Im always open to questions, and since im done school for now I'll be answering them within reasonable time


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

And in regards to OceanBlue, you prove that everyone has different reasons for their smells. I got tested, and was given what I was given.

I urge everyone to go through the necessary testing to get whatever it might be (whether is entocort or something else), rather than just jumping in a so called solution. I came to my conclusion through two years of trying non stop methods of removing smells, being tested by many, many things before I finally got lucky.

I believe there is a cure for everyone, but its just not the same thing, and thats what really fcks with our ability to find something.

Keep trying, and for medication like this, get cleared to use it.


----------



## Amaar

Bro i m from pakistan and here i didn,t find entocort here...is there a alternative to this medicine


----------

